# DEAL OF THE CENTURY (LOL)



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

I hope it's a misprint on their end!!!


Brand New LANZAR OPTI1532D 15" 2600W Car Subwoofer | eBay


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

9 sold already so I assume the "make offer" button really means it lol.


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

Ultimateherts said:


> I hope it's a misprint on their end!!!
> 
> 
> Brand New LANZAR OPTI1532D 15" 2600W Car Subwoofer | eBay



Misprint.

If you look at the purchase history, the last 3 sold for $214.95. The seller "fat fingered" the 9 key when entering the price, and didn't proofread...


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Freedom First said:


> Misprint.
> 
> If you look at the purchase history, the last 3 sold for $214.95. The seller "fat fingered" the 9 key when entering the price, and didn't proofread...


Still at $214.95 it's a ripoff!!!


----------



## Thumper88 (Dec 1, 2006)

Gonna have to save up to get me some LANZAR!!!:laugh:


----------



## S3T (Sep 21, 2008)

Well, taking it for 10% of "eBay listing price" is kinda deal


----------



## jcaimhigher (Nov 15, 2008)

Shows it above 2 grand now! haha


----------



## Vital (Feb 23, 2010)

Price: US $2,140.95 

LOL


----------

